# John Deere 4430



## IndianaAg (Feb 3, 2016)

We have 2 each John Deere 4430's. Both are in very good condition and until recently their lights worked. Now neither tractor lights work. Where do I begin to trouble shoot the problem? I am not a 12v guy but can muddle through with instruction. Any ideas?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

1st thing I recommend doing is remove LH cowling in front of dash. Then you'll will see a plastic board with circuit breakers/relays attached. Check tightness of nuts that attach CB's. Poor connection of circuit breakers causes heat which shrinks plastic board which causes electrical connection to deteriorate. Also check electrical bulkhead for a corroded connection on RH side of firewall.


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/83395/referrer/navigation/pgId/185387


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

I’d start at the switches first and check voltage with one of those 12 volt light up testers. If you get good voltage work up to the light if not work down to the circuit breakers. It could be that a fuse just went out because it is strange that all the lights don’t work all of sudden


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Only fuse I remember on 4430's electrical system was the thermal fuse on AC clutch circuit.


----------



## IndianaAg (Feb 3, 2016)

Tx Jim said:


> 1st thing I recommend doing is remove LH cowling in front of dash. Then you'll will see a plastic board with circuit breakers/relays attached. Check tightness of nuts that attach CB's. Poor connection of circuit breakers causes heat which shrinks plastic board which causes electrical connection to deteriorate. Also check electrical bulkhead for a corroded connection on RH side of firewall.
> 
> 
> https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/83395/referrer/navigation/pgId/185387


Good idea. I'm familiar with the fuse panel and relay. Making sure good contact makes sense.


----------



## IndianaAg (Feb 3, 2016)

Markpnw said:


> I’d start at the switches first and check voltage with one of those 12 volt light up testers. If you get good voltage work up to the light if not work down to the circuit breakers. It could be that a fuse just went out because it is strange that all the lights don’t work all of sudden


Electrical problems drive me nuts. Always something simple but elusive to me.


----------

